# iMac G5 qui chauffe derrière l'écran



## vampire1976 (15 Mars 2005)

Mon iMac chauffe énormément après quelques heures derrière l'écran ....

Je commence a avoir les boules pour mon écran, est-ce anodin ou est-ce que mon écran subira des dommages a cause de la chaleur ?


----------



## fredtravers (15 Mars 2005)

la temperature du cpu monte à combien ???
vous avez plein d'utilitaires poiur cela


----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Mon iMac chauffe énormément après quelques heures derrière l'écran ....
> 
> Je commence a avoir les boules pour mon écran, est-ce anodin ou est-ce que mon écran subira des dommages a cause de la chaleur ?



Et oui il chauffe, faut juste veiller à ce qu'il y ait bien l'espace nécessaire entre l'imac et un éventuel mur ou que sais-je encore.


----------



## pmeignie (15 Mars 2005)

Salut , 

le conseil de fred est logique : charge temperature monitor ou X Graph et vérifie ta température CPU

Si elle dépasse 100 degrés tu peux faire des oeufs coque en 3 mins 

Philippe 

Ps : on est tous sur un imac G5 à 70/75 température CPU à 100% du processeur (jeu gourmand par exemple )


----------



## HugoBoss249 (15 Mars 2005)

Moi je suis monté à 76° au max mais c'est vrai que ca m'inquiete pour l'ecran .... surtout au niveau du DD (en haut a gauche de l'ecran) car c'est tres chaud et je me demande si a la longue ca ne l'abime pas ....


----------



## peyret (15 Mars 2005)

HugoBoss249 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis monté à 76° au max mais c'est vrai que ca m'inquiete pour l'ecran .... surtout au niveau du DD (en haut a gauche de l'ecran) car c'est tres chaud et je me demande si a la longue ca ne l'abime pas ....



le DD quand il est beaucoup sollicité, j'ai fait l'expérience : se munir de gants, pour le manipuler... en ouvrant l'imac g5
54°C en ce moment... presque l'eau chaude du chauffe-eau !
faut croire que les DD çà chauffe de nos jours...

pour l'écran, je ne pense pas car dans les vidéo-projecteur, le petit LCD, reçoit l'éclairage d'une lampe de 250 watt à 10 cm... et si l'image projetée est noire, il stoppe toute la lumière, çà doit bouillir du côté du lcd !!! pourtant mini ventilation...

On a tendance a tout rapporter à la température humaine, au-dessus semble apparaître le désastre, ce n'est pas une obligation ! 

lp


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2005)

Bravo pour la bidouille !  Ca doit être foutrement efficace !  :love:


----------



## vampire1976 (17 Mars 2005)

Bon il faudra que je vous dise ça, j'ai pas encore pris les utilitaire de degrés...

Je verrais ça demain promis...

Mais j'ai peur que ça fasse fondre mon écran ... franchement 

Ou que ça détruise la dalle ou les point du moniteur LCD....:hein: 

Enfin bon merci.


----------



## peyret (17 Mars 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Bon il faudra que je vous dise ça, j'ai pas encore pris les utilitaire de degrés...
> 
> Je verrais ça demain promis...
> 
> ...



 Apple a mis des ventilos, c'est pour éviter que l'utilisateur se brûle, en touchant par inadvertance son iMac . 
D'ailleurs, l'Imac chauffe devant, derrière, et même à l'intérieur... 
Cà promet pour cet été (son premier été !) - On aura droit aux turbines à 3500 tr/mm 24h / 24 !!

lp


----------



## vampire1976 (18 Mars 2005)

Bien en tout cas les ventillos n'ont pas l'air de faire grand chose...

J'espère que ma machine passera une année sans griller ! Et encore, passera autant de temps comme mon G4 sans avoir de problème !


----------



## pilletm (18 Mars 2005)

Concernant les températures du iMac G5 20', voici mon expérience actuelle:

iMac neuf acheté voici une dizaine de jour (commandé sur Apple Store et livré dans les délais promis !):
Aucun bruit. Les ventilateurs sont à peine audible.
Configuration: Mac OS 10.3.7 et 1 Go de RAM.
Températures moyennes relevées avec "Temperature Monitor":
DD: 53°
CPU: 55°
Lecteur DVD: 62°

Mon frère a acheté le même iMac G5 20' quelques jours plus tard (livré tout aussi rapidement par Apple).
Appareil tout aussi silencieux.
Configuration: Mac OS 10.3.8 et 512 Mo de RAM.
Températures moyennes relevées avec "Temperature Monitor":
les trois sondes sont à 50° environ.

Les différences de températures sont-elles dues à la RAM ou à la version du système ???...

Si quelqu'un à une réponse à apporter...

Michel.


----------



## peyret (19 Mars 2005)

la différence de température ??? suivant le nombre de smileys...
la différence de bruit, suivant utilisateur  ayant déjà écouté de la musqiue plein pot ou pas , de son ipod...
de toutes façons, avec un pc HP à côté, il est silencieux...
et seul, il fait un petit bruit de  turbines...
et en plus, j'ai gagné celui qui a un DD vibrant (c'est minime, mais pas de bol, posé sur une plaque de contre-plaqué, çà méga-amplifie le bruit )

lp


----------



## vampire1976 (19 Mars 2005)

Heu moi j'oscille donc entre 50/55 ° sur mon mac, il monte a 64 environs avec les plug in itune...

Non ça va en fait il chauffe mais c'est normal, mais j'ai pas encore testé après 5 heures d'utilisation, le CPU chauffera surement plus...


----------



## mathieuL (27 Mars 2005)

Les températures de mon iMac 17" lancé depuis 6 heures avec le programe de calcul distribué "Folding@home" qui monopolise mon CPU à 100% sont :

CPU...............65,5°c
DD................52,5°c

J'ai relevé les tempértures avec "Temperature Monitor".


----------



## endavent (27 Mars 2005)

Le problème, c'est que même les techniciens niveau 2 d'Apple, ainsi que les techniciens "Apple Care" (quoi que pas tous très connaisseurs des Imac G5) s'alarment des températures relevées lorsqu'on leur communique...

Le technicien niveau 2 m'a fait changer une midplane, puis comme ça ne donnait rien m'a fait envoyer un technicien sur site pour un second changement identique (qui n'a donné que des résultats encore pires).

Le technicien qui est venu s'est alarmé de la chaleur de l'Imac, et encore plus lorsqu'il a mis la main sur le disque dur et s'est brûlé !

Pour lui, ça viendrait de là, et il va donc commander, pour ma 3ème intervention o) un nouveau disque dur. Je n'y crois pas trop mais bon...

Je précise : disque dur à 55 °, CPU entre 65 et 75 °, Imac 17"

Je crains également beaucoup l'arrivée des chaleurs de l'été ...et je me dis que j'ai bien fait de prendre l'Apple Care :rateau:


----------

